# First haircut



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

I just wanted to share some pictures of Zelda after her first haircut. I was worried but I think it went really well. She seems to be pretty happy about getting rid of all her extra fur ??


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She is lovely and your groomer spared you from the usual "heart attack" after the first groom experience.


----------



## Clemmy (May 31, 2016)

She looks delighted by her new hair cut - and so she should, she looks fabulous!!


----------



## Ree&Nimble (Jun 5, 2017)

What age did you get her first cut?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She looks lovely - and clean!


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Thank you everyone  I think we could have even gone shorter but this was already cutting about 3/4 of her length haha, but we are happy all the same. She is so incredibly soft now. Ree&Nimble We got her cut at almost 7 months but I would say we should have gone a bit earlier as her coat was super long already but we couldn't get an earlier date with our groomer.


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Sorry I couldn't not share this


----------

